# PINS or Sargent this weekend?



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Thinking about heading down to Sargent or PINS this weekend. I've never taken my 2WD Silverado down the beach there. What should I expect? Am I just asking for trouble?


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

There's no fish in sargent


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

nor PINS 

I was down there last week and one day the driving was somewhat difficult because the tide was way in and only the upper road passable but soft.

During the next few days the tide rolled out and you could have driven a Corvette to the jetties.

Still no fish :slimer:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

we will be in sargent this weekend. you should come fish with us. msg me if you want to fish and ill text you


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

Your prolly asking for trouble taking a 2wd down there unless you have over 37" tires


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

We'll be in Sargent Saturday. Right now you can drive easily on the beach at Sargent all the way to Mitchells Cut. There are no fish in Sargent, I just go there to practice casting.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

I'll be coming from central texas. If the reports are this bad, I'm not sure I want to make the trip. Just don't get a chance to get down there very often.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I think the sarcasm emoji is missing


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

I figured that out after thinking about it a bit.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm trying to get out there Saturday myself, to umm... practice casting. Might need to reserve a parking space ahead of time.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks like it's going to be a party down in Sargent this weekend. I'll be down there to put my new SharkChum spinning combo (Penn Prevail + Penn Conflict) to good use.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Made it down to Sargent afterall. Let's just say I'm still learning. Caught a few whiting. Had at least 1 significant rod bend on crab but came up empty. But it was just enough to whet my appetite for another trip down.

Happened to bump into some friendly folks from the forum. Helped make the experience more enjoyable.


----------

